# The Jellyfish Mod By Lotus Vaping Technology



## DoubleD (9/2/15)

7-53 watt range
0.25-3.0 ohms
4000mAh battery
Spring loaded 510

Suck my mod review:









What I think about: Not much really, to be totally honest, I dont know why I even posted it 
I like the company name and the jellyfish logo, thats pretty sick


----------



## Arthster (9/2/15)

Looks pretty awesome though

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gripen (9/2/15)

i like the look the jellyfish makes it pop haha

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DoubleD (9/2/15)

Arthster said:


> Looks pretty awesome though



apart from the buttons, there are better stuff out there that could've been used.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ET (9/2/15)

pffft jellyfish, that's just cthulu in disguise

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Ashley A (10/2/15)

But it looks like the MVP2 and what the MVP3 should have been with it's wattage and resistance ranges

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

